# What to read after Eisenhorn?



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

I've only read a little bit of Eisenhorn so far(so no spoilers), but with Christmas coming up, my girlfriend has asked what I want and I suggested another Black Library book. Now when I bought Eisenhorn, the GW employee suggested another book to read afterwards, but I cannot remember what book this is. So I ask you Heresy, what book should I read after Eisenhorn?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

_Ravenor_, and after that, _Pariah_.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Hmm...I think Ravenor may have been the one the employee suggested. Thank you very much Doelago.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Ravenor without a doubt. Follows on from Eisenhorn, you'll already be somewhat familar with Ravenor from the Eisenhorn novels of course. Few other characters make welcome returns also.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

The Emperors Gift by ADB has connections to Ravenor so thats what you can read between Ravenor and Pariah.


----------



## Marley (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi , great suggestions above obviously and if you fancy a change of flavour try the Gotrek and Felix omnibuses. They got me into Black Library and are getting re-released I believe.


----------



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

Ravenor of course. If you haven't read the Gaunt's Ghosts books, they are awesome, takes place a few centuries after both Eisenhorn and Ravenor and have a couple little nods to Ravenor in them as well


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Despite having only read a small bit of Eisenhorn, I love the fact that The Black Library authors reference or tie in characters from the other books.


----------

